# Sticky  [SBF] Droid 3 Fastboot files (5.5.959 and 5.6.890)



## slow88lx

For starters credit for these files goes to:
The2dCour - For providing the 5.6.890 Fastboot files
P3Droid and TBH - For leaking the 5.5.959 Fastboot files

*The Ultimate "Unbricker" (LINK IN STEP 2)*<-The only file needed is in step 2. 
This will bring you to 5.6.890 even if you are on 5.5.959
Directions:
1. Charge phone to at least 50%.
2. Download THIS (psouza4's 890 update script)
3. Extract the zip.
4. Open "Flash Verizon DROID 3 OTA 5.6.890 to phone_psouza4" folder.
5. Turn off phone.
6. Slide out keyboard and hold down M and Power button.(this will get you into Boot Mode Selection Menu)
7. Use Volume DOWN button to scroll the list down to "Recovery".
8. Use Volume UP button to select "Recovery".(you should see the !▲ and Robot)
9. Hold down Volume Up AND Volume Down.(this brings up the Recovery Menu)
10. Use Volume DOWN to scroll the list to "Wipe data/factory reset".
11. Use Power Button to select and once again to scroll down/select "Yes".
12. After the wipe is done return to "Boot Mode Selection Menu"
-Slide out keyboard and hold down M and Power button.(this will get you into Boot Mode Selection Menu)
13. Use Volume DOWN button to scroll the list down to "AP Fastboot".
14. Use Volume UP button to select "AP Fastboot".
15. Connect Droid 3 to PC using stock usb cable, if possible.(Your phone should say "USB Connected - OK to Program")
16. Back on your computer Double Click "CLICK HERE - Flash Verizon DROID 3 OTA 5.6.890 to phone.bat".
17. Sit back and enjoy as your phone is restored to 5.6.890.
-The script will copy/move/write the files to your phone, while doing this the phone will look like nothing is happening.
-But as long as the command window gives an "OKAY" for each step you are good to go. 
-Your phone will now go back into recovery after all the files are sent and written to the phone.
-It takes maybe 5 minutes to copy and write files to phone, then another 5-10 for the phone to flash the files.
-The subsequent boot will be longer than usual and you will be brought to the "Touch the Android/Programming Screen".

*This method was used by me after I got a "Flash Failure (s)" message in the AP Fastboot screen after a failed flash using RSDLite.
** You will lose all data and have to re-program to get back on Verizon
*** You will not lose any Internal SD Card data

_____________________________________________________________________

*↓↓Other Fastboot Files and Methods↓↓*

Stock Fastboot - Link to 5.5.959 files
md5: F8DA17B5488711C4A31284F77B821254
Filename: VRZ_XT862_5.5.1_84_D3G-20_TA-9_1FF_01.zip

OTA #1 Fastboot - Link to 5.6.890 files
md5: 09069555EFC6C49B537F49DB782A1C94
Filename: VRZ_XT862_5.5.1_84_D3G-55_1FF_01.zip

Drivers: LINK to x64 drivers(64-bit) LINK to x86 drivers(32-bit)

Latest RSD Lite - Link to RSDLite 5.5

Older RSD Lite - Link to RSDLite 5.4.4

Windows Fastboot - Link to Moto-fastboot for Windows Credit to romracer
Mirror - Link to Moto-fastboot-win32

Linux/Mac Fastboot - Link to Moto-fastboot For Linux/Mac Credit to eval-

Help with unbricking on mac:
http://rootzwiki.com...xing-your-Brick.

*WARNING: For now it seems you cannot downgrade from 5.6.890 back to 5.5.959.
Trying to confirm, but in the meantime use caution!*


----------



## slow88lx

Instructions for use with RSDLite

1. Charge phone to at least 50%.
2. Install RSDLite.
3. Extract the fastboot zip file.
4. Open RSDLite.
5. Turn off phone.
6. Slide out keyboard and hold down M and Power button.(this will get you into Boot Mode Selection Menu)
7. Use Volume DOWN button to scroll the list down to "AP Fastboot".
8. Use Volume UP button to select "AP Fastboot".
9. Connect Droid 3 using stock usb cable, if possible.(you should see your phone in RSDLite now)
10. Click on the "..." button, navigate to the .XML file that was included in the ZIP and select it.
11. Click "Start", it should take 5-10 minutes

Help with unbricking on mac:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5507-Using-Mac-and-Fixing-your-Brick.


----------



## slow88lx

Instructions for use with Moto-Fastboot



p3droid said:


> Using Fastboot:
> Download the Fastboot File
> Download the Fastboot Binary
> Unzip Fastboot File into a directory
> Unzip Fastboot binary into same directory as Files
> 
> You will need to use Command to navigate to the folder you created and placed all of the files in.
> 
> Place phone in fastboot mode
> Hold both M and power at same time
> Push down volume until you get to AP Fastboot Mode
> Push the up volume button to select
> Plug phone into computer
> 
> Now you need to flash your phone:
> 
> This is a sample command "fastboot flash system system.img"
> 
> Possible partitions to flash:
> 
> logo.bin
> recovery
> boot
> system
> preinstall
> 
> You should not need to flash any other partitions.


----------



## razorloves

great thread, slow88lx. made it a sticky for everyone.


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo

I think the links for the fastboots need to be swapped. Thanks for the step by step instructions.


----------



## slow88lx

Selbowdaeskimo said:


> I think the links for the fastboots need to be swapped. Thanks for the step by step instructions.


Wow, I can't believe I did that. Stupid freaking file names.


----------



## ghleyo

Hm, keep getting an error when I try to open the XML file in RSDLite. I've tried redownloading the zip(using 890) and still got same error when getting to that step. Any mistake I could be making?

Add: Error - "Check input file. XML file could be in wrong format or image files associated with it are missing."

9/15 Update: Worked after a third attempt. Was using .959 flashboot when I thought I was using the .890(swapped links and thought it was changed after post) Works now and love the update. Thanks for the upload and tutorial.


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

is it possible the downloads are still wrong? i am failing at step 6/21


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

slow88lx said:


> For starters credit for these files goes to:
> The2dCour - For providing the 5.6.890 Fastboot files
> P3Droid and TBH - For leaking the 5.5.959 Fastboot files
> 
> Stock Fastboot - Link to 5.5.959 files
> md5: 09069555EFC6C49B537F49DB782A1C94
> Filename: VRZ_XT862_5.5.1_84_D3G-20_TA-9_1FF_01.zip
> 
> OTA #1 Fastboot - Link to 5.6.890 files
> md5: F8DA17B5488711C4A31284F77B821254
> Filename: VRZ_XT862_5.5.1_84_D3G-55_1FF_01.zip
> 
> Drivers: LINK to x64 drivers(64-bit) LINK to x86 drivers(32-bit)
> 
> Latest RSD Lite - Link to RSDLite 5.5
> 
> Older RSD Lite - Link to RSDLite 5.4.4
> 
> Windows Fastboot - Link to Moto-fastboot for Windows Credit to romracer
> Mirror - Link to Moto-fastboot-win32
> 
> Linux/Mac Fastboot - Link to Moto-fastboot For Linux/Mac Credit to eval-
> 
> Help with unbricking on mac:
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5507-Using-Mac-and-Fixing-your-Brick.
> 
> *WARNING: For now it seems you cannot downgrade from 5.6.890 back to 5.5.959.
> Trying to confirm, but in the meantime use caution!*


i downloaded the 890 file but it has the 959 file name


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

success!!!, back to stock after tons of metamorph play (and lots of restoring backups). I forgot what this thing looked like, :android-smile: One thing though, its easy for a novice like me to forget that the phone needs to be reprogrammed via *228 after this RSD does it's thing.


----------



## pedwards3x

Note: The download links are still switched. If you are having errors flashing make sure you have the right files.


----------



## slow88lx

Ah shit. Someone said the links were backwards....wrong links. I'll change them back.

Sorry guys, But I hope you were checking the filenames and more importantly the MD5's.


----------



## AndroidSims

Make sure you change the Md5's as well, they're wrong lol.

This is the first time I've needed to use this and it works great, even faster then an .sbf on my old DX. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## mbaker

I'm trying to get back to stock after making a few noob mistakes (uninstalling things I shouldn't have) but I'm running into errors using these files. My phone is a new Droid 3 (less than three weeks old) that shipped with 5.6.890, so I'm trying to reflash that. It appears that the filename swap mentioned earlier has been corrected, since the filename I downloaded matches the link text (D3G-55_1FF is 890, right?). At any rate, I get this error on step 1 (but sometimes it gets through to 3 or 4): "Size data returned by phone does not match what was expected." I'm guessing that means the partition sizes don't match up with the image sizes, but I haven't modified them. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## AndroidSims

You might be using the wrong fastboot files. Download the others and try them just in case.


----------



## mbaker

Thanks, I'll give it a try. Makes me a little nervous though; my phone's still OK at the moment and I might be pushing my luck...

Is there any way to tell from the file content which version it is? The numbering scheme is very confusing to someone brand new to the Android scene, like me.


----------



## razorloves

mbaker said:


> I'm trying to get back to stock after making a few noob mistakes (uninstalling things I shouldn't have) but I'm running into errors using these files. My phone is a new Droid 3 (less than three weeks old) that shipped with 5.6.890, so I'm trying to reflash that. It appears that the filename swap mentioned earlier has been corrected, since the filename I downloaded matches the link text (D3G-55_1FF is 890, right?). At any rate, I get this error on step 1 (but sometimes it gets through to 3 or 4): "Size data returned by phone does not match what was expected." I'm guessing that means the partition sizes don't match up with the image sizes, but I haven't modified them. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


yea, like androidsims said, try the other fastboot file.
but if it still doesn't work, then this will fix the partition problem you're having. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17427668&postcount=84
there's a readme file in that zip with explanation.

d3g-55 is the 890


----------



## mbaker

Just a shot in the dark - does root status have anything to do with this? In other words, does the phone need to be unrooted before flashing with these fastboot files?


----------



## AndroidSims

mbaker said:


> Just a shot in the dark - does root status have anything to do with this? In other words, does the phone need to be unrooted before flashing with these fastboot files?


Nope.


----------



## slorsx89

I bricked my d3 earlier from using a bad xml file.. how do i change the md5s or is there a healthy .zip out there to unbrick my phone? Ive tried extracting plenty of different zips but im getting file corrupt errors. Thanks, anything would help at this point.


----------



## razorloves

"slorsx89 said:


> I bricked my d3 earlier from using a bad xml file.. how do i change the md5s or is there a healthy .zip out there to unbrick my phone? Ive tried extracting plenty of different zips but im getting file corrupt errors. Thanks, anything would help at this point.


Sounds like you have viruses. Lol.

Seriously though... 
You don't change md5s. You use them to verify the file you downloaded. There are good zips in the first post.


----------



## slorsx89

why cant i simply extract them? preinstall.img and system.img file corrupt errors..


----------



## razorloves

"slorsx89 said:


> why cant i simply extract them? preinstall.img and system.img file corrupt errors..


Probably incomplete download. I highly recommend you verify the md5. only takes a minute.

Does the same thing happen if you leave it as a zip and load it into rsdlite? Rsd lite automatically unzips it for you.


----------



## slorsx89

It was unsuccessful im downloading it again. you think it was incomplete?

I used md5cheker


----------



## slorsx89

no match on the md5


----------



## the.mainvein

I downloaded the 5.5.950 flash sbf checked to make sure I had the right one due to the for-mentioned link swap problems and had the right file. Made it thru all the steps but when I hit start it said "FAIL" after a few seconds. Hit start again and it said "in process". It has now been saying that for over 30 minutes. My phone was not bricked, I had deleted some of the bloatware before knowing you could not recieve OTA updates. That is the reason behind me using this procedure if that matters at all. Is their any way I can get the RSD out of this state without completely bricking my phone?


----------



## slow88lx

slorsx89 said:


> It was unsuccessful im downloading it again. you think it was incomplete?
> 
> I used md5cheker





slorsx89 said:


> no match on the md5


I just re-downloaded both of them and they are correctly linked and named. I also ran the MD5's and both checked out fine.


----------



## slow88lx

the.mainvein said:


> I downloaded the 5.5.950 flash sbf checked to make sure I had the right one due to the for-mentioned link swap problems and had the right file. Made it thru all the steps but when I hit start it said "FAIL" after a few seconds. Hit start again and it said "in process". It has now been saying that for over 30 minutes. My phone was not bricked, I had deleted some of the bloatware before knowing you could not recieve OTA updates. That is the reason behind me using this procedure if that matters at all. Is their any way I can get the RSD out of this state without completely bricking my phone?


What is your phone doing, since you hit start?

Did you ever see your phone listed in RSD?

Should look like this(except I didn't have the fastboot file loaded up to flash), you should see "Fastboot CDMA_SOLANA S - USB - Connected...


----------



## slow88lx

Just wanted to make a general statement:

Flashing 890 over 959 *will work* and once you are on 890 you *are stuck*. There is no going back.

You can attempt(or mistakenly) flash 959 on 890....but it will fail before it starts. These things are pretty bulletproof.


----------



## the.mainvein

slow88lx said:


> What is your phone doing, since you hit start?
> 
> Did you ever see your phone listed in RSD?
> 
> Should look like this(except I didn't have the fastboot file loaded up to flash), you should see "Fastboot CDMA_SOLANA S - USB - Connected...


It looks exactly as you described it should look like when I plug my phone in via USB. After I hit start it fails the flashing process at 6/21 saying "Size data returned by phone does not match what was expected; phone connected". Gonna download the 890 file and see if I can just flash to that without any problems.


----------



## the.mainvein

the.mainvein said:


> It looks exactly as you described it should look like when I plug my phone in via USB. After I hit start it fails the flashing process at 6/21 saying "Size data returned by phone does not match what was expected; phone connected". Gonna download the 890 file and see if I can just flash to that without any problems.


Ended up using the method razorloves posted earlier for mbaker who was having the same problem as I was and after carefully following the instructions it worked like a charm! Thanks for all your help! This saved my phones life!


----------



## razorloves

the.mainvein said:


> Ended up using the method razorloves posted earlier for mbaker who was having the same problem as I was and after carefully following the instructions it worked like a charm! Thanks for all your help! This saved my phones life!


cool. glad that worked for you.


----------



## Superdroid

I used this method after bricking my phone while installing the 10% battery mod from TBH toolbox, I had taken the OTA so I had to use the 890 fie. After doing this when I go to about phone and try to update it says I do not have a Motorola account and need to set one up, however when I say yes it always fails. Can I re flash 890 again and see if it will fix it without loosing my configuration?

Thanks for your help


----------



## slow88lx

Superdroid said:


> I used this method after bricking my phone while installing the 10% battery mod from TBH toolbox, I had taken the OTA so I had to use the 890 fie. After doing this when I go to about phone and try to update it says I do not have a Motorola account and need to set one up, however when I say yes it always fails. Can I re flash 890 again and see if it will fix it without loosing my configuration?
> 
> Thanks for your help


You're on 890...then there is no update to be had...


----------



## Superdroid

slow88lx said:


> You're on 890...then there is no update to be had...


Yes I realize there is no update to be had, but I would like to fix it for the next update. It would normally say that your phone is up to date, now I get the message that I need a Motorola account. Unless this is normal I don't know.


----------



## slow88lx

Superdroid said:


> Yes I realize there is no update to be had, but I would like to fix it for the next update. It would normally say that your phone is up to date, now I get the message that I need a Motorola account. Unless this is normal I don't know.


If you want you can apply the official 890 OTA over top of the 890 fastboot.

http://www.multiupload.com/PK30CZRTEG


----------



## Superdroid

Is there an official OTA in file format? if yes where.


----------



## slow88lx

Superdroid said:


> Is there an official OTA in file format? if yes where.


I posted the link to it.


----------



## Superdroid

Sorry did not see the link, but it takes me to Blur_Version.5.5.959.XT862 and as far as I know you cannot go back to 959 from 890. I appreciate your time.


----------



## slow88lx

Superdroid said:


> Sorry did not see the link, but it takes me to Blur_Version.5.5.959.XT862 and as far as I know you cannot go back to 959 from 890. I appreciate your time.


Yeah the name is confusing. The name is for what system they expect it to be applied to...the next OTA will be named Blur_Version.5.6.890.XT862. The OTA I posted can be applied to the 890 fastboot, no problem.


----------



## Superdroid

Thanks, appreciate it, I am doing a nandroid right now then will apply it. Holding breath.


----------



## Superdroid

OK got all is well


----------



## cylemmulo

I would just like to thank this thread for fixing me, i had the same problem with restoring my apps folder then getting in a bootloop. RSD lite worked great as well as i didn't loose my user data on my phone! thanks!


----------



## Endroid

Does anyone know where I can find a fastboot for the xt860. Its version. 5.1.544


----------



## razorloves

Endroid said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a fastboot for the xt860. Its version 5.1.544


i dont know of one, but there is a system dump here that should help you out if you're in a bind http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1255647


----------



## LDuvall87

Ok most of the time I can figure out this kind of thing without posting in the forums, but this one stumps me. I have a Droid 3 which like some people, I have deleted apps that I can't get back. My phone is currently rooted... has been factory reset... and has tried both the RSD Lite way and the Mac Book recovery.

On the RSD lite portion it would continue you give me an error saying that the files were not all there. I downloaded both files because I guessed they were swapped links, and also downloaded them from another site. Did each download 3 times and cannot get it to download a good files (im guessing sbf file)

The mac book on the other hand, the direction were not clear to me on how to use terminal, what mode to be in on my phone(ap fastboot?) So I have been stuck for the past couple days wasting time. I looked over the directions again and again. Can anyone guide me somewhat. Thanks!


----------



## LDuvall87

Ok I have downloaded so many fastboot files... and nothing seems to be a good file. Do they not have a good fastboot up anymore?


----------



## slow88lx

Do you have a Verizon Droid 3?

The files don't "go bad".


----------



## LDuvall87

slow88lx said:


> Do you have a Verizon Droid 3?
> 
> The files don't "go bad".


Yes I have the Verizon Droid 3. This is my situation...

I recently Rooted my Droid and deleted/backed-up some of the wasteful apps that come stock. I was wanting to Unroot my phone and I read that I needed the original apps back on my device. So I started recovering all of the old apps with Titanium Back-up and some of them were not recoverable. So I did some more research and found out about RSD Lite and Re-Flashing your phone back to its original stock state. I followed the steps from 2 different sites (XDA and RootzWiki.com) and the problem I'm having is when I go to Flash my Device it says,

"Please check input file. Either XML format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing."

I have download many off the Fast-boot files and none seem to work. I must be doing something wrong, but I have searched and I'm stumped.


----------



## NightCat

Noobie here, really need help understanding how to SBF, the instructions arent very clear.

Im Windows Vista 64-Bit, need to SBF to .890 Droid 3.....can someone straight up tell me WHICH file(s) I need

I have RSD Lite 5.5 but It makes no sense at " Extract the fastboot zip file." and further, what file??? which download?

can someone please help me with this...I just want to go back to stock .890 as my phone came...it just seems like I have to download 68945890654gb worth of shit to do it...

so what EXACTLY do I need??

I have also looked into the One click method but the SWU.zip file NEVER stopped downloading nor did it tell me how big the download was so I aborted at 600+mb....

and why does the BP tools feature no longer work after going to deodexed debloated rom? I just wanted to get rid of the shit..no one ever mentioned losing the OE messenger and swype...otherwise id not be in this mess..

I have a feeling no one checks this forum anymore or this section and I'm SOL..


----------



## slow88lx

NightCat said:


> Noobie here, really need help understanding how to SBF, the instructions arent very clear.
> 
> Im Windows Vista 64-Bit, need to SBF to .890 Droid 3.....can someone straight up tell me WHICH file(s) I need
> 
> I have RSD Lite 5.5 but It makes no sense at " Extract the fastboot zip file." and further, what file??? which download?
> 
> can someone please help me with this...I just want to go back to stock .890 as my phone came...it just seems like I have to download 68945890654gb worth of shit to do it...
> 
> so what EXACTLY do I need??
> 
> I have also looked into the One click method but the SWU.zip file NEVER stopped downloading nor did it tell me how big the download was so I aborted at 600+mb....
> 
> and why does the BP tools feature no longer work after going to deodexed debloated rom? I just wanted to get rid of the shit..no one ever mentioned losing the OE messenger and swype...otherwise id not be in this mess..
> 
> I have a feeling no one checks this forum anymore or this section and I'm SOL..


RSDLite is the program that you use to flash/run/install/apply the fastboot files to your phone.

From there the only complicated part is unzipping the fastboot .zip file in order to locate and point RSDLite at the .xml file. The XML file tells RSDLite what all to flash, in this case it is everything.

It's pretty obvious which zip file....the one that you wish to end up running. In your case you want the 890 fastboot file.

The size is ~450mb.

This thread does not support the Clockwork Recoveries, but the version of recovery needed to flash that ROM did not support the BP Tools feature. There is a newer version in Hashcode's thread that will allow ROM flashing and BP Tools(power off) recovery booting.


----------



## beestang06

When I try to get to the xml file I get this popup instead. Do I uncompress? Thanks
View attachment 4015


----------



## mdklaren

ok, first post, i'm fairly new to this forum, but i have a good amount of experience rooting, and modifying other devices. Sorry if this problem has been addressed, but i couldnt find it on this or any other forum and im getting desperate.

I rooted my droid 3 XT862 when the one click method first came out, and like many it seems, failed to simply deep freeze the bloatware, but rather removed it all together. I tried doing a factory reset via the boot options menu, and wound up getting stuck in a FC loop in the setup, because of one of the programs i deleted. I managed to find a fix on here to use the voice commands to open market and download a launcher. this has provided me with a temp fix that makes my phone usable, but i would like to get an actual rom on the phone and do things right this time around. so I need to get my phone back to stock to fix what i have screwed up, but nothing has worked so far. I have downloaded and installed the motorola drivers, RSD, and downloaded and extracted the fastboot file. I follow the instructions listed in this post to the letter, but when i plug my phone into the stock usb cable i get nothing. RSD does not recognize my phone. no error, no message, nothing looks like it even recognizes that something is attached. the computer however does recognize that the phone is connected and the usb cable does work as i have used it to transfer files and charge the phone previously.

any ideas? im stuck here and i'm hoping someone can help me out. Thanks in advance guys, i appreciate all that you do to make things easier on the rest of us.

Matt


----------



## slow88lx

Here this should help. Psouza4 wrote this script to flash the 890 update without needing RSDLite.

http://www.multiupload.com/3D670XZ0CE


----------



## fishacura

beestang06 said:


> When I try to get to the xml file I get this popup instead. Do I uncompress? Thanks
> View attachment 5795


Did you unzip the 5.6.890 .zip file or are you pointing RSDlite to the zip? You need to unzip first and point RSDlite to the .xml that would have come out of the unzip process.


----------



## DaSnOoTeRKiNG

Ok I was trying to flash the .890 and my battery died.... so I gave it to my buddy and he charged it and I tried reflashing the file and it keeps failing......am i derped? Anyone and/or any help I would appreciate

Also should note I tried both sbf files in the sticky and both fail


----------



## slow88lx

DaSnOoTeRKiNG said:


> Ok I was trying to flash the .890 and my battery died.... so I gave it to my buddy and he charged it and I tried reflashing the file and it keeps failing......am i derped? Anyone and/or any help I would appreciate
> 
> Also should note I tried both sbf files in the sticky and both fail


Try what I just posted.


----------



## fishacura

I have a rooted droid 3 running steel ROM. I wanted to get the phone back to stock. Anyone know if I can run this procedure (RDSLite to run 5.6.8900 .xml) and whether it will:

1. Work given that my phone is currently rooted
2. Remove the root and send it fully back to stock


----------



## beestang06

fishacura said:


> Did you unzip the 5.6.890 .zip file or are you pointing RSDlite to the zip? You need to unzip first and point RSDlite to the .xml that would have come out of the unzip process.


Thank's, I unzipped but I was trying to load the unzipped in rsd. Had my head up my [email protected]#. Thanks again


----------



## slow88lx

Check post 1 for updated 890 method.


----------



## fishacura

Thanks slow88xl! I really want to try this. Do you know if I can take a rooted droid 3 running steel rom 3.0 and simply run this procedure? I don't want to bother unrooting or anything else. Should I be able to run this from my current state?


----------



## slow88lx

Yeah, just know you will have to re-root.


----------



## fishacura

slow88lx said:


> Yeah, just know you will have to re-root.


That's perfect. I want to get back to stock and video and write out everything I do. I am learning quite a bit and want to document for other noobs. Hope it works...wish me luck and THANKS! to you and others for the procedure. I will try it out!


----------



## fishacura

slow88lx...just tried the newest method (the batch file) and it worked like a charm...back to stock. NICE! Thanks to all!!! Now I can play around free from worry!!!


----------



## PhotoMaster

Forgive my noobness, but if I root my phone and have a problem, using "Flash Verizon DROID 3 OTA 5.6.890 to phone_psouza4", I should be able to get the phone to what it was originally? I want to root my phone (phone #8) especially since a Verizon Associate Director sent me a threatening letter for calling for help too often, and that I can't call for customer service anymore! If they sent me a working phone I wouldn't have to keep calling, but I digress. As long as I know I can get back to what I have, I'd be more comfortable about rooting.

Greg


----------



## slow88lx

PhotoMaster said:


> Forgive my noobness, but if I root my phone and have a problem, using "Flash Verizon DROID 3 OTA 5.6.890 to phone_psouza4", I should be able to get the phone to what it was originally? I want to root my phone (phone #8) especially since a Verizon Associate Director sent me a threatening letter for calling for help too often, and that I can't call for customer service anymore! If they sent me a working phone I wouldn't have to keep calling, but I digress. As long as I know I can get back to what I have, I'd be more comfortable about rooting.
> 
> Greg


Yes and no. This will get your phone back to stock for the most part. But a skilled tech would be able to figure out that your phone had been tampered with. However they would have to know what to look for. These newer methods aren't as good as the classic SBF was for previous phones. Having said that I would nave no problem returning a phone to Verizon after using this method.


----------



## youdoneyo69

OMG!!! Thank You all that was involved with this cause you just saved my life! lol Going through the process of setting everything back up! Man I need a beer after all that stress lol


----------



## turbohappy

Unfortunately this isn't unbricking my phone. Everything seemed to work properly, but now when I boot it has the "Dual Core" logo for a while and then goes into Fastboot Boot Fail screen. The bottom says:

Invalid CG OTV (CG: cdrom): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG: lbl)
Invalid CG Version (CG: lbl_backup)

Any ideas? I tried using the .bat again and same results.


----------



## turbohappy

turbohappy said:


> Unfortunately this isn't unbricking my phone. Everything seemed to work properly, but now when I boot it has the "Dual Core" logo for a while and then goes into Fastboot Boot Fail screen. The bottom says:
> ...
> Any ideas? I tried using the .bat again and same results.


Got it unbricked. Tried the automated version many times with no success. I then decided to take those files and use them in RSD Lite. I created a copy of the XML and used that in RSD Lite. Every time it failed I deleted the steps before the step it failed on. I kept making incremental progress until after about 6 rounds of this I got to the end successfully and my phone is now unbricked!


----------



## 93fuelslut

i cant get this sh!t to work... i dl rsd lite then it wont unzip...well i just opened one that came out of nowhere on my pc...well the moto fastboot file wont extract or what the f*ck ever, i hit it and says extract here, i hit extract then a black screen with a how bunch of files and numbers pop up for a second then disappears and nothig happens...and the d3g_55 file wont do sh!t in rsd lite....


----------



## linkremmys

I'm having a problem. My droid isn't showing up as connected to usb.


----------



## 93fuelslut

why wont my pc open rsd lite after i dl it? it asks me how do i want windows to open it


----------



## razorloves

93fuelslut said:


> why wont my pc open rsd lite after i dl it? it asks me how do i want windows to open it


If you're referring to the rsdlite 5.5 link in the first post, it's an archieve file. You need a program like winrar or 7zip to extract it.


----------



## camisetudo

I do not know what to do, tried all the methods of the forum, can someone help me, has no video tutorial?
file:///C:/Users/Camisetudo/Pictures/....png


----------



## camisetudo




----------



## slow88lx

camisetudo said:


> I do not know what to do, tried all the methods of the forum, can someone help me, has no video tutorial?
> file:///C:/Users/Camisetudo/Pictures/....png


*The Ultimate "Unbricker"* is what you want. I do think my directions are very clear. Many people have used these instructions.


----------



## camisetudo

yes, they are very clear that I think the problem is the same on my phone, it connects the rsdlite 5.5 does not appear any more detail about, look at this link!http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62933111


----------



## slow88lx

camisetudo said:


> yes, they are very clear that I think the problem is the same on my phone, it connects the rsdlite 5.5 does not appear any more detail about, look at this link!http://www.panoramio.../photo/62933111


Yeah that's why the "Ultimate Unbricker" does not use RSDLite, I was in the same situation.


----------



## ASP Truck

Okay I followed your instructions and it will sit at recovery trying to do something until the battery dies, i did this with a 100% charge today, all i get is
"Recovery... Failed <Data transfer failure <Too many Links>

any Ideas?

I tried this because I rooted my D3, and removed some bloatware using nobloat, I accidentally removed yahoo and now my contact wont work, I can see names but when I go to open one it tells me the process fails and I get a promt to force close, can some one help? honestly at this point I just want the phone back to where it was before the root


----------



## slow88lx

Which build were you running? 5.6.890 or the newer one?


----------



## ASP Truck

slow88lx said:


> Which build were you running? 5.6.890 or the newer one?


I'm not sure I got the phone in late august, and haven't really changed anything, other than the root and attempted to remove bloat


----------



## slow88lx

Give me a better idea of the state of your phone currently. Also if you phone still boots you can see the build number in Settings > About Phone > System version


----------



## ASP Truck

it's version 5.6.890, but I got it right, but thanks anyway, I was able to figure it out last night


----------



## richsapf

*Thank you sooooooooo much* *slow88lx*!!!!

You really saved me from an anxiety attack!!  My D3 was in bootloop after CM9 failed flash on 12/13.. Actually what put me in bootloop was failed GAPP(I think that is Google Apps ????) flash.. think i will wait till it is more stable to flash it again again....

I printed out your instructions and followed to the number and it was flawless!! I used the first method and did not mess with RSD lite, partially due to not being able to find a good link to dl it...

As a final thought to* slow88lx: Your instructions were so good that a new person to android could follow them.. The veterans of droid sometimes loose touch of their first steps and use lingo that a scared new person, who is holding a useless phone, would not understand; hence left in the dark and not knowing what to do. You are obviously an exceptionally bright person and this community is fortunate to have you.. *

*Thanks again!! *


----------



## slow88lx

Glad I could help. That is exactly why I wrote these instructions.


----------



## richsapf

So I am wondering what a good ROM is now(at least this week ) until CM9 can be more stable with the droid 3.. I tried Liberty and liked it, but would just like to have more themes to play with.. When I flashed CM9, it would only show landscape mode so i decided to flash that GAPPS .zip file thinking the phone just needed Google apps installed, since everything was force closing along with only showing landscape mode... Oh, I also installed Bootstrap after CM9 in order to put gapps on via "install .zip from sd card"..

Should I have only used Safe strap?.. I tried that and did not give it much time.. I did not see a simple,"create backup" button or see anything that would lead me to an "install .zip file" so I lost interest and went back to Bootstrapper... Bootstrapper just has always seemd so stable...

I am very much into* this color blue(font color) *and would like to use a stable ROM that would allow me to put all sorts of blue; ie. icons, notification icons, widgets, phone dial pad, contacts...

any suggestions from anyone?.. since i just noticed I am babbling... 

Thank you in advance...
R.


----------



## shaviman

it works for milestone xt860 ?? the gsm version


----------



## slow88lx

shaviman said:


> it works for milestone xt860 ?? the gsm version


I very much doubt it.


----------



## dontlogmebro

Anyone find a way to downgrade to 55959? Screen stays black? bootloop?


----------



## droiduser-bychance

I have a droid 3 xt862 but when i connect it to the my pc, it doesnt show up as usb connected. Also when i run the program it says waitind for device.
Help please!


----------



## bge0

Thanks for posting the batch script. I opened it up to compare it to the mac version (that is listed in the topic post) and I realized why I am bootlooping. The post for the mac method only tells us to fastboot flash system.img and this in turn will end up with a boot loop. I am currently stuck as my battery is <50%. Any idea if it will charge in recovery? I dont really want to go get an external charger just to fix this issue. Also, can you PLEASE remove the link to the mac method as this will end up with users being griefed by the same issue. Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## mervin

Hmmm... I am wondering if this will help fix the problems I'm having with my Droid 3. I installed the radiocomm WIFI radio hack on my phone a few nights ago and something went wrong. For whatever reason my browswer is always redirected to the dunsp.vzw.com webpage. Nothing I do prevents me from getting redirected to this page. My phone does it even when it's not plugged in to my computer. Strange I think. Any idea of whether or not this will help?


----------



## kingdroid

Does any have a functioning link 2 the latest SBC file tht can b rooted??.. jus got this fone wanna root it but need an sbf just n case thanx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmarble

A mirror for system 5.6.890 fastboot files: Download

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## davros

if anyone needs the files i also have them... lol


----------



## vbhokiefan

me too. I see a trend. haha


----------



## kingdroid

Is there a ez sbf file like there is 4 the dx??..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysen

Anyone have a working copy of the 890 script uploaded somewhere, other than Multiupload??? The link in Step 2 is not working/downb


----------



## cbrake

jaysen said:


> Anyone have a working copy of the 890 script uploaded somewhere, other than Multiupload??? The link in Step 2 is not working/downb


found this by searching for the mirrors listed on the Google cached multiupload page
http://depositfiles.com/files/28lxjrgd6


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Please can you PROs help me my friends d3 wont allow me to flash anything, its not rooted. idk what happened, but it force closes everything, market will not open, cant install apps or anything. ive tried RSD lite, psouza4 his method and super one click, i would try odin but cant get into download mode, ive tried to many times to count, pls can yall help me?

on RSD it fails on the 3rd step...


----------



## razorloves

KaptinKrunK said:


> Please can you PROs help me my friends d3 wont allow me to flash anything, its not rooted. idk what happened, but it force closes everything, market will not open, cant install apps or anything. ive tried RSD lite, psouza4 his method and super one click, i would try odin but cant get into download mode, ive tried to many times to count, pls can yall help me?
> 
> on RSD it fails on the 3rd step...


You're failing on step 3, extracting the zip? That usually means the download is not complete or is corrupted. Delete it and redownload.

You have to be rooted to flash anything. So that's your problem. Just do a factory reset and should be back to normal. If its not, then maybe the memcard needs formatting or replacement


----------



## KaptinKrunK

thats the thing i tried that first, i rooted my d1 and my gfs i500 but this d3 wont let me to anything to it. ive done the factory reset both from rec and inside the phone, i already have the zip exracted, ive downloaded several sbf files for it spent many hours on it, i thought maybe it was the sbf files so ima try one more, then ima tell him to return it to verizon tell them you want a new, it was ota update that did it his phone wasnt rooted, then it just starts force closing everything, he downloaded the tether app from clockwork mod and thats about when it started, well that was the same day as the ota pls i have tried everything but smashing it


----------



## KaptinKrunK

i just told him to take it back to verizon tell em you want a different phone


----------



## thepsyntyst

does anyone have links for the sbf files? none of the posted items work anymore


----------



## thepsyntyst

buckmarble said:


> A mirror for system 5.6.890 fastboot files: Download
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


you are my hero


----------



## efdnozzlenut

can some one please help with droid 3 flashing
i have tried the fastboot i plug the phone in it says ok to program i open Flash Verizon DROID 3 OTA 5.6.890 to phone_psouza4 and nothing happens it does not say ok after each step it says **
** Now flashing the Verizon DROID 3 OTA 5.6.890 updated system to your phone...

**
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'moto-fastboot.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

**
** Done!
**

Press any key to continue . . . what does this mean? anyone know the way to use rsd litew for a flash? i try that and it says no supported files....... aNd im using VRZ_XT862_5.5.1_84_D3G-55_1FF_01.zip file some one please enlighten me im stumped............ i have a droid x and i never have any of these problems


----------



## whitefolks33

I am trying to get these files and the download links do not work for me. I get the white web page, I have tried it on 4 different browsers such as chrome and safari and of course internet explorer 64 bit. Are the links still active?


----------



## razorloves

whitefolks33 said:


> I am trying to get these files and the download links do not work for me. I get the white web page, I have tried it on 4 different browsers such as chrome and safari and of course internet explorer 64 bit. Are the links still active?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24748060&postcount=221


----------



## TheRealJflip

ive got a quick question when ever i try and run the fastboot it just says waiting for device and never finds it. Im in the ap fastboot menu on my phone too and it says

battery ok
ok to program
connect USB
data cable

but my computer never finds my phone can someone please help me!


----------



## razorloves

TheRealJflip said:


> ive got a quick question when ever i try and run the fastboot it just says waiting for device and never finds it. Im in the ap fastboot menu on my phone too and it says
> 
> battery ok
> ok to program
> connect USB
> data cable
> 
> but my computer never finds my phone can someone please help me!


are drivers installed?
is it showing up in device manager on pc?
try different usb cable or different usb port on pc.


----------



## TheRealJflip

do you know were i can get a up to date download for the drivers?


----------



## goofycoolguy

HELPPPP!!! please  , every single link is down with multiupload so i cant get any of the sbf files D :


----------



## bignasty407

goofycoolguy said:


> HELPPPP!!! please  , every single link is down with multiupload so i cant get any of the sbf files D :


seriously is it possible to get updated links please!


----------



## slow88lx

bignasty407 said:


> seriously is it possible to get updated links please!


I no longer have a Droid 3 or access to copies of those files.

A quick search shows this might be what you all need. I could be totally wrong.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27333-6-7-2012-906-to-890-sbf-updated/

I think this thread should be un-pinned since I can no longer support it.


----------



## mikeyGlitz

The links in the first post are dead. Could someone please re-upload to a different mirror?


----------

